# Unusual Western  flyer frame



## Cosmicflyer (Feb 19, 2018)

I saw this on Craigslist... Anybody know what it is... 


 

  said it was possibly English made


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 19, 2018)

The three piece crank and frame style make me think European, but I've never seen one like it.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 20, 2018)

I believe this was made by Hercules (under the British Cycle Corporation) before they were taken over by Raleigh (1960). They also made bikes for AMF and Montgomery Wards (Hawthorne), among others.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 24, 2018)

These were the Euro answer to America's middleweights.


----------

